# اجمل و اروع خريطة منزل كامل المخططات بصغة dwg



## shwan (21 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليك يا اخوان
اليوم اقدم لكم خريطة اكثر من رائع 
الخريطة عبارة عن منزل امريكى فى ولاية فلوريدا 
رفعت الخريطة على مدونتى 
تقدرون تحميل كامل المخططات من خلال هذا الرابط

Villa design Plan Palermo Circle, Fort Myers Beach, Florida Engineers Home


----------



## الجنرال الزلاوى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

يسلمووووووو المنزل جميل جدا,وياريت لو عندك خرائط لمنازل عربيه فى حدود 200-250م


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (23 نوفمبر 2012)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع.....مشكور


----------



## العاني عمار (25 نوفمبر 2012)

يسلموووووووا وياريت لو عندك خرائط لمنازل لأبعاد أرض 10*25 أو 10*20


----------



## shwan (11 ديسمبر 2012)

خريطة رائعة اخرى
Villa Plan and Details in Doug Taylor Circle in Florida Engineers Home


----------



## عيون بغداد (17 ديسمبر 2012)

يسلمووووووو المنزل جميل جدا


----------



## shwan (19 ديسمبر 2012)

300 m Square Full Architect and Civil Villa Details Engineers Home


----------



## shwan (19 ديسمبر 2012)

400 m Square Seagull Bay Inn Villa Detail at Bokeelia in Florida Engineers Home


----------



## shwan (19 ديسمبر 2012)

350 m Square Full Villa Details at Fort Myers in Florida Engineers Home


----------



## shwan (24 ديسمبر 2012)

خريطة اخرى 

Single Family House Plan Design with Laboratory Engineers Home


----------



## عراقي الهوا (24 ديسمبر 2012)

يسلمووووووو


----------



## TitoTifro (25 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوور


----------



## لبيب مكاوى (9 مايو 2013)

جميله


----------



## radfan1004 (16 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engwah (18 مايو 2013)

خريطة رائعة 
شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## قاسم عطية (18 مايو 2013)

بيت 10 في 25


----------



## faerrd (18 مايو 2013)

الله يعظيك العاقيه


----------



## جليل الشمري2 (21 مايو 2013)

:14:منزل فاخر ومجهود جميل من فنان مبدع


----------



## ms.eldieb (24 مايو 2013)

تسلم


----------



## shwan (12 يونيو 2013)

دفعة جديدة من مخططات منازل و فيلايات

3400 Square Feet Villa Residence Detail


Villa design Plan Palermo Circle, Fort Myers Beach, Florida


300 m Square Full Architect and Civil Villa Details


350 m Square Full Villa Details at Fort Myers in Florida


Villa Plan Full Civil And Architect Detail


350 m Square Full Villa Details at Fort Myers in Florida


----------



## Iwant2C (21 يونيو 2013)

جميع الملفات محمية بكلمة مرور


----------



## تفاؤلى عنوانى (1 يوليو 2013)

جمييييييل شكرا


----------



## sameerah (2 يوليو 2013)

*أرجو مساعدتي في عمل خريطة للمنزل مع الواجهة الامامية بهذه المعطيات شاكرة تعاونكم:
- طابقين بمساحة 200م2 , الطابق الاول واجهته الخلفية بدون شبابيك والطابق الثاني شقتين*


----------



## albader.farag (10 يوليو 2013)

تمام جدا


----------



## asma13 (13 يوليو 2013)

روعةة مرسي يعطيك الصحة


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (13 يوليو 2013)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## gigo 2009 (17 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## agent0071001 (19 يوليو 2013)

جميل


----------



## maher1983 (5 مايو 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## shwan (22 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بعد غياب طويل اليوم سارجع الى منتدى الحبيب ترايدنت فى قسم الاخبار العامة
ساقدم بعض اعمالى و اعمال اخرى من خرائط منزلية رائعة جدا
انشاء اللع ستسقيد كل واحد منكم من الخرائط


35 خرائط معمارية رائعة لمنازل سكنية


ثلاث خرائط اخرى ايضا رائعة جدا


خريطة من طراز رائع جدا خريطة صغيرة مساحة جهازة لكل شخص ​


----------



## shwan (23 أكتوبر 2014)

خريطة ارخى رائعة جدا
http://new-homeplans.blogspot.com/2014/10/villa-plans-and-details-210-meter.html


----------

